# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور 94 فارغ التحصیلان

## specialops

آقو یکی به ما کمک کنه
من سال پیش فارغ التحصیل شدم تاریخ تولدم هم 75/8 هست 
من ثبت نامم چجوریه؟باید برم جایی یا نه
آخه میرم تو سایت dipcode.medu.ir کد منطقه رو نمیدونم و کد دانش آموزی هم همون سال قبلی رو دارم 
somebody help me:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## shadab shariati

مگه ثبت نام الانه؟؟؟!!!!19م گفتن ک....!!!!!

----------


## batista

> آقو یکی به ما کمک کنه
> من سال پیش فارغ التحصیل شدم تاریخ تولدم هم 75/8 هست 
> من ثبت نامم چجوریه؟باید برم جایی یا نه
> آخه میرم تو سایت dipcode.medu.ir کد منطقه رو نمیدونم و کد دانش آموزی هم همون سال قبلی رو دارم 
> somebody help me:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):


کد مناطق مختلف : 

آموزش و پرورش ایران وجهان - دریافت کد منطقه آموزش و پرورش جهت ثبت نام در کنکور

----------


## shadab shariati

یکی جواب منو بده خب 
مگه ثبت نام الانه ؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## Witch Doctor

> یکی جواب منو بده خب 
> مگه ثبت نام الانه ؟؟؟!!!!!


نه . 19 بهمن

----------


## SanliTa

> آقو یکی به ما کمک کنه
> من سال پیش فارغ التحصیل شدم تاریخ تولدم هم 75/8 هست 
> من ثبت نامم چجوریه؟باید برم جایی یا نه
> آخه میرم تو سایت dipcode.medu.ir کد منطقه رو نمیدونم و کد دانش آموزی هم همون سال قبلی رو دارم 
> somebody help me:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):



چون قبلا تایید کردی نیازی نیس  مجددا تایید کنی چون اصن گزینه تایید نداره فک کنم 
قبلی رو داری همونه نگران نباش

----------


## fateme.tehran

> آقو یکی به ما کمک کنه
> من سال پیش فارغ التحصیل شدم تاریخ تولدم هم 75/8 هست 
> من ثبت نامم چجوریه؟باید برم جایی یا نه
> آخه میرم تو سایت dipcode.medu.ir کد منطقه رو نمیدونم و کد دانش آموزی هم همون سال قبلی رو دارم 
> somebody help me:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):


چقد مشخصاتی که گفتی شبیه سوال من بود..... :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## specialops

کسی هم مثل من هست؟ که پشت کنکور مونده باشه و (پسر) از معافیت و دادن دوباره کنکور و ..... خبری داره؟ کلا وضعیت سزبازی چطوریه برای کسی مث من کسی میدونه؟باید برم po+10 و...............

----------


## SanliTa

> کسی هم مثل من هست؟ که پشت کنکور مونده باشه و (پسر) از معافیت و دادن دوباره کنکور و ..... خبری داره؟ کلا وضعیت سزبازی چطوریه برای کسی مث من کسی میدونه؟باید برم po+10 و...............


پسر نیستم و در مورد اینام نمیدونم اما میدونم که اره باید بری پلیس +10

----------


## SonaMi

> کسی هم مثل من هست؟ که پشت کنکور مونده باشه و (پسر) از معافیت و دادن دوباره کنکور و ..... خبری داره؟ کلا وضعیت سزبازی چطوریه برای کسی مث من کسی میدونه؟باید برم po+10 و...............


پسر  هستم و در مورد اینام میدونم  که اره باید بری پلیس +10

----------


## sinae2011

من که پلیس +10 هم نرفتم همه میتونن دو بار کنکور بدن خیالت راحت

----------

